# Anne's boyfriend



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FLF posin wit sum of the weekend's catch:


















Hopefully them feesh is a lot fresher than Anne


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Nice flatties there. They sure must have been heavy cause your 6 pack was just a bulging from holding all that weight up.

Hey...wait a minute! Did I say 6 pk? Well....I meant recently ingested 6 pk.  Looks like the fish weren't the only things that needed gutting that night.  

Nice pups BTW.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey wait a minute. Give me a break I just got done eating a whole pizza and a couple BL's!  Plus I was doing the lean back pimpin pose!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oh!*

Is that what that was? How could I have missed that!  
Thank goodness it wasn't a profile shot.  

It's all good!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Did you really have to kill a couple of slot pups ?

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What's wrong with keeping a couple of pups? It was legal to do so and they are not in any danger of being wiped out.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FLF, Nice fish! 

I am glad that you are enjoying this time 
before you go and serve your country 
overseas for the next few years. 

P.S. keep all the legal fish you want. 
  


Talapia, outa here..


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Anthony said:


> What's wrong with keeping a couple of pups? It was legal to do so and they are not in any danger of being wiped out.


You are right,they are legal and I guess I just have more respect for the full grown fish than most. 

How can they get to be full grown if the pups get killed ?

"they are not in any danger of being wiped out."

Why do you think the restrictions are so tight on them(slot and bag limits) ?

Sorry if my opinion hurts anyones feelings.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

in2win, you bring up something I've noticed a lot. While very few people are criticized for keeping legal stripers or flounder or pompano or whatever, some folks don't think anyone should keep drum.

If the fisheries biologists set limits and anglers stay within them, why would it be wrong to keep a couple of legal fish?

I'm not criticizing your position--I'd just like to hear where you're coming from. And I think Dr. Bubba would back you up on this one.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ann's boyfriend?*

Looks like the only one doing any hitting in this ballpark is TA!  Ok, ok, you know you've all been thinking the same think. I just had to say it...LOL ....Tightlines


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

sand flea said:


> in2win, you bring up something I've noticed a lot. While very few people are criticized for keeping legal stripers or flounder or pompano or whatever, some folks don't think anyone should keep drum.
> 
> If the fisheries biologists set limits and anglers stay within them, why would it be wrong to keep a couple of legal fish?
> 
> I'm not criticizing your position--I'd just like to hear where you're coming from. And I think Dr. Bubba would back you up on this one.





> "You are right,they are legal and I guess I just have more respect for the full grown fish than most.
> 
> How can they get to be full grown if the pups get killed ?
> 
> ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

in2win said:


> Did you really have to kill a couple of slot pups ?
> 
> CATCHEMUP,
> 
> Mike



no disrespect,but did ya ever price how much they sell this or any feesh for @ the restraunts?If the feesh are legal,especially when every other feesh we caught that day was C-N-Red cause they were either 2 big or 2 small...what's takin 2 feesh outta a few dozen,that's gonna be enjoyed?

If all that feeshed fer this species believed in the same philosophy.....we wouldn't have low life's poaching this beautiful feesh...yeah you and me have seen it...what can we do?Call the man?these poachers which 99% don't even own a feeshin liscense....
saw this a few years ago when the real small pups(croaker size)were thick @ Lesner and Chixs......ya say sumthin...and these idiots ignore you or cuss at ya ta mind ya own businesss......and place undersized pups in their cooler.so please don't preach to tha choir...these fellas,I call my friends,are FHB's but they understand the regulations...and folla them to tha law.....I don't surround myself wit crooks

Like I said no disrespect,but like any true hunter,these animals(feesh) were tracked down and killed to be eaten...not ta be mounted on a frame....if tha picture digusts ya.....I apologize.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think that around 25 or so red drum were caught over the weekend with 18 or so being oversized. Hopefully they will breed, get caught, and breed again. I do see where you are coming from though, I'm not sure if I can keep a large striper anymore after the spring season.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I agree with Anthony on this....*

There are stages a fisherman goes through just as the hunter. When I first went out I wanted to kill any thing. As i grew wiser I became more selective. I have an eight point as a trophy. Now anything smaller walks.......

As a young fisherman, I kept everything legal. (We fished to eat back then) I then began my practice of letting everything go that I couldn't filet. Now I let everything go that I can't filet as well as the fish that won't be eaten and enjoyed by myself. I caught the biggest fish of my life during the trophy season. She cooked up real nice, but when I saw all the roe she was carrying I felt bad. Now that I've been there and done that (big rock) I can let the cows go free.  

It does jerk my chain when I see fish at the market that I would have let go. But since I can catch my own fish I know that when I eat em they have been legal taken and they fit in with my personal code of ethics  Now show me some yella bellies and all bets are off....right? Some folks use em for bait. I heat up the EVO/O..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

See, I look at it the exact opposite. I'll take some of the smaller ones and let the bigger ones go--they're the spawners, the ones that guarantee the future of the fishery.

But none of this answers my original question: why do we treat reds differently than other fish? Is it that there's a sense that they really are in trouble?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> See, I look at it the exact opposite. I'll take some of the smaller ones and let the bigger ones go--they're the spawners, the ones that guarantee the future of the fishery.
> 
> But none of this answers my original question: why do we treat reds differently than other fish? Is it that there's a sense that they really are in trouble?



I have see some terrible worms in the big red,blacks and stripers......I throw the big reds fer this reason(plus they are not LEGAL and way past the VA,NC slot limit),and the blacks...I prefer the smaller ones ta eat....the big stripers....a lotta red meat ta cut out....but will maybe keep 1...a day....mom and pops...realy enjoy to make a feesh head soup    ...but if there is a true answer....IMHO...it's the feeling that I outlasted the beast,and someelse deserves to share the same exeperince...That's why I catch n release the bigguns


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

My friends,when you have spent a lifetime feeshing for this worthy adversary you will understand.Ask the throngs at the point on a fall day and each will have a piece of the answer  .......the R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

But does that mean it's evil to kill a small one?

Do we treat these fish the way Hindus treat cows?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well all I got to say is I only kept *1* this whole season and 1 was for Anthony. *1* Does that mean I don't respect Red drum!????!!! WTF over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That really pisses me off! I catch them all the time in FL and I never get 1 in the slot. All 40 and above. This is a sore subject with me and Sandflea and I talked about it last weekend. He stands the same as I do and many others. I can see ya saying something if I caught 10 slot and kept em all. But I caught 2 and we threw back about a dozen that weren't. I like to CNR fish but don't think it should be a problem keeping a couple of fish a season. Hell even Jake Ace(the biggest flounder guy on the board) keeps 1 every couple outings. Its called food. And I guess if God didn't plan on fish being food it wouldn't of been in the bible.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*flash bulb burn*

Those fish have had their picture taken more times than Paris Hilton...my favorite is the one where one of you guys are cradleing a little drum like a proud daddy with his new-born baby.Come on guys.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Why would you admonish someone for following the law? I'm pretty sure the Va Marine Resources Commission has a good reason for setting the regulations on all of the fish that are targetted. I'm sure they have years and years of data of fish stocks.

The ones in the shorter end of the slot do seem to be better table fare and the mature ones are the ones that do most spawning. I want to say that Jack Ace posted something on how letting the big ones back in the water will produce more offspring.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surf rat said:


> Those fish have had their picture taken more times than Paris Hilton...my favorite is the one where one of you guys are cradleing a little drum like a proud daddy with his new-born baby.Come on guys.


Hey Surfrat, Bite me. I was getting a quick pic till I could get it back in the water.

Are we giving up a hot spot for you? There are lots of drum all over the Bay right now. Its hard to tell since your profile is so sparse. (Insert middle finger smille) !

Do you have a problem with Cobia? Cuz you are a dead ringer for BOB.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

> I'm not criticizing your position--I'd just like to hear where you're coming from. And I think Dr. Bubba would back you up on this one.


not so fast "Mr. Cheese"  
Big Cheese that is....

I'll keep one, as you've seen, when I really want one, and nothing big, even before any slot limit.
I see where In2 is coming from, but man, they certainly didn't rape and pillage over a weekend trip. They also conveyed an emphasis on following the law and releasing fish properly. I'd sure like to see more of that!

Ultimately, surf rat said it best.......


> Those fish have had their picture taken more times than Paris Hilton...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Perhaps red drum are looked upon as "the" major inshore gamefish. Targeting them is not left up to chance. You have to wait for them to come into the reachable zone.....possess the proper gear...then that's the time the season starts for those wanting a big fighting fish. 
Onshore bluefish once held such esteem (sp?)..but that was years ago. Can't find the blue blitz anymore these days. 

Drum may have become the designated species that anglers can depend on coming back to the area year after year. 

But....rules are rules. 18" - 26". That's the law. Individual preference is just what it is. Memories do last a lifetime. But...as with time.....changes are to be expected. I make a comparison to raising children. We have them...love them....will lay our lives down for them....
Then....they grow...become adolescents (sp?)....then ya have to send them on their way. You hope they live a long and prosperious life. But....not all will fulfill those expectations. There will be obstacles they come up against. Some will be lost. Yet others will live long lives. That's just the cycle of life.....of the human species...as well as other living creatures. 

Looks like someone may be walking a thin line between enjoying being an angler....and crossing over to the other side. And I don't mean People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cdog*

You must be the proud daddy. You don't have to get nasty just because someone pokes fun at you.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Hey Surfrat,
> 
> Do you have a problem with Cobia? Cuz you are a dead ringer for BOB.



Dang Dog....I missed that one. Thought sure he might be here:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/member.php?u=14302


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surf rat said:


> You must be the proud daddy. You don't have to get nasty just because someone pokes fun at you.


You are right and I apoligize. Gotta lay off th footbal induced testorone......  

Sorry man!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

surf rat said:


> Those fish have had their picture taken more times than Paris Hilton...my favorite is the one where one of you guys are cradleing a little drum like a proud daddy with his new-born baby.Come on guys.


Yeah, I can't think of anything more horrifying than someone being happy about the fish they've caught.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice feesh gentlemen! Keep up the good work!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Theres nothing wrong with people keepin a coupla fish. And honestly guys, you dont want to know the mortality rate of released fish, its NOT good. and honestly i doubt most of you know either, reading on the internet is great, but my roomate, and i have done this for school, my girlfriends roomate works at vims. anyway there is nothing wrong with keeping fish esp considering it was within limit. not that those limits are well established, OR well enforced, but thats another subject alltogether. but on fleas ?, catchin a big momma drumfish is one of the finest hours of a surf fishermans lifetime, i know guys who live down on the island who fish all day, who have caught plenty of cows, smokers and big brown ugly hersey bar lookin thingies, but have yet to catch a drumfish worth mentioning. theres a lot of respect for them, maybe that means they'll be around for my future rugrats to fish. is it deserved? id say ya i guess so, catchin a big drumfish is a great feeling, wanting to catch one will make me get up early and stay up all night, and fish places i cant drink a cool golden delicious, fish places where the locals are a buncha __________. i know some people esp down on the island, that wont kill any drum,not pups or yearlings or anything, but i'd be lying if i wasnt looking forward to some blackened redfish. fishings fun, enjoy it, catch fish, eat fish, if you have something to say to people keeping too many fish they're not on this board, they're not the ones to worry about. pick your battles better, comments like that to people who make an effort however little or great are inconsiderate. you can feel free to come here to richmond and tell some of these people fishin the river to throw back there stripers under the bridge at 3am if you want, i've done that. but i wouldnt give someone ________ for keepin a coupla pups. anyway guys im glad to see ya'll got bowed up and had a great trip, and again thanks for sharing that info with us, and showin us the pic's, i just hope i wont have to be the one fishin next to you getting bowed up on a momma fish cause i might sorta feel bad. anyway fish on brothers and i'll see ya'll out there sometime.

neil


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Nice fish, nice pics...

Legal/good eats...you worked for `em, would have gone in my cooler as well


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

heres a thought.......



if they didnt want you to keep any of them. THERE WOULDNT BE A LIMIT ON THEM!!! IT WOULD BE A CLOSED SEASON!! whats wrong with keeping a few fish. what about the fishing boats that go out and harvest thousands at a time??? we pay a liscense fee and are entitled to keep a few legal fish if we want. i see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I think "THE PROUD DADDY"picture is great.I just wish I had been there with my video cam to have recorded Cdog swimming out to the bar with the drummie ta make sure it did OK!  .......the R (btw Clay,yeah I'm tha one that drew the mustache on yur pix hanging in Bishops  )


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*As board members*

We police ourselves. Can you imagine the flack a board member would catch for being outside the regs? It would be almost impossible for them to show their face around the place  Just look at the guy(s) who have been drummed off the board for some nefarious practices  

Fish on DUDES!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Nice catch*

I'm jealous... I wanna catch a couple of those Reds. They look like they were a nice fight, and they are a really good lookin fish. Haven't ever caught any Reds but the board has taught me a few things to prepare to try. Thanks for the post/pics. As far as the catch and release/keeper slots - I think that generally, the folks on this board are not the perps. We are the champions of the game fish and are the responsible anglers who generally care about the populations and enforcement. Good luck and Tight lines.

Derek


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> I think "THE PROUD DADDY"picture is great.I just wish I had been there with my video cam to have recorded Cdog swimming out to the bar with the drummie ta make sure it did OK!  .......the R (btw Clay,yeah I'm tha one that drew the mustache on yur pix hanging in Bishops  )


R, I was gonna make sure it was good an revived since it was a good fight. Took it into th wash and layed him in and started to move em back an forth and I got a face full of water. He was already ready to go. 

BTW aint been in Bishops in a while, gotta ck out your art work.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Excuse me boys and girls,*

I thought this was and open forum where opinions were valued. Please note my replies below, I agreed that the catch was legal and stated my response was personal.

If you guys can't deal with that with an open mind than just go FISHING and post a good report.

HOPEYOUMIISSTHEPUPS,

Mike




in2win said:


> > "You are right,they are legal and I guess I just have more respect for the full grown fish than most.
> >
> > How can they get to be full grown if the pups get killed ?
> >
> > ...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....good people! ...good site!!...we all have our own personal values......I think this sensative issue has been discussed in an adult, sportsmanlike way .... thats a credit to all that posted.Glad to be a member  ....the R


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*u r right, in2win*

this site, to me, is a very valuable site and most of members are very considerate, sharing and are ready to accept any opinion.... however, I definitely believe that your opinion....well, to me at least, was more sarcastic remark than an opinion. all those guys you've seen on those pics absolutely know what they are doing, and although I've only met NS4D and anthony in person, are all very friendly and have plenty of respect for the people, fish, and sport of fishing.
Maybe next time you should state your opinion more clearly as opinion rather than sour sarcastic remarks that ticks law abiding, fish respecting fishermen who enjoy to eat their legal, rewarding catch every now and then............


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Drummies, Touchy Subject, to say the least.

My 2 cents.
I caught some fish in my time and Yes I don't kill Puppies any more. After catching my first big Drum and takin' a look in those big brown eyes I just can't bring myself to do it, but that's just me. I don't have a problem someone keeping a slot or two, just not for me. I'd rather eat a Sea Mullet anyway.

Like I said touchy subject and to each his own, the man said as he kissed the fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FLF, this thread is unreal! I can see
why you would be mad. This has got to 
make you almost want to stop posting
reports and just go to a "buddy" 
system. Unbelievable!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Red Drum being a touchy subject*

Only if you believe it's your way or it's wrong. Which is In2Win problem here. 

I don't obey the speed limits, I don't alway eat right; but when it comes to fishing laws I obey them to a "T" and if my code of fishing ethics aren't your cup of tea. So be it. 

Jason and Athony are 2 of the most respected fishermen on this board and I have had the privilege of meeting them both and fishing with them.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I think its time for this thread*

to be put to bed!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

when i have to throw back a 16 3/4" flattie, but can buy a 12"($7.99 lb)..if the law says i can, and i am gonna eat it...i'm gonna keep it..if my freezer is ok...back it goes, regardless of size....i fished the old ocean view pier(when the amusement park was still there)...people kept just about everything....some don't look at the "BIG" picture, but its always in the back of my mind.....jmho


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*pups ? CNR*

I Catch and release everything cause im to lazy to clean anything ! Just kidding. Really the only way I eat fish is when its brought to my table. When younger I was a fish frying fool but its to much of a hassle for me now. Now a days, I take the pic, give it a kiss, high five my bud and let it go. BUT NO PROB with others keeping one when its with in regs. 
Chapa


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

C&R is fun the thrill of watching the fish swim away. It really dosent matter if i keep a fish or not. what matters is having fun being outdoors with your friends doing somthing we all enjoy.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

jjaachapa said:


> Now a days, I take the pic, give it a kiss, high five my bud and let it go.


Kissing fish*. Funny, me too. Just like Roland Martin does to them bass. Never could understand why the Mrs. never liked giving me a hello smooch after I went fishing.  

*Except toadfish and blues


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

in2win said:


> I thought this was and open forum where opinions were valued. Please note my replies below, I agreed that the catch was legal and stated my response was personal.
> 
> If you guys can't deal with that with an open mind than just go FISHING and post a good report.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right it was your opinion but it sure was sarcastic. And the "HOPEYOUMISSTHEPUPS" was more sarcasm for sure. But rest asure that they won't be going anywhere anytime soon. So lets agree that you love your red drum and that it it ok for fisherman to keep their catch within the laws limits. So now we let it rest.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Nsearch,

You know I would have thrown them 2 puppies back too. You should be ashamed of yourself!  I am shocked you actually kept them!  I have 5 kids at home and in school and you know I would have returned them to the sea. NOT   

There is absolutely nothin wrong with keeping enough for your family or self. Sheesh, that is why there are limits imposed on the recreational fisherman. But my Gawd at the cost of Bait these days, you either dont like eating fish or youre a hardcore C&R person, not to keep a couple for the hot oil bath.

Keep up the good work and have a piece of fried Drum for me! Daggone, that be good right now!   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Yes you are right it was your opinion but it sure was sarcastic. And the "HOPEYOUMISSTHEPUPS" was more sarcasm for sure. But rest asure that they won't be going anywhere anytime soon. So lets agree that you love your red drum and that it it ok for fisherman to keep their catch within the laws limits. So now we let it rest.


Jason,

I agree that by the grace of the Commonwealth of Virginia there is a slot and bag limit and by keeping your limit you are not breaking any laws.I wish you the best of luck.

My last post was meant to be an agree to disagree statement with no hard feelings. I guess I should have put a smiley face after HOPEYOUMISSTHE PUPS. 

I'm looking foreward to meeting all and shareing fish stories.

By the way, I still HOPEYOUMISSTHE PUPS  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Lmao*

Ok Mike sounds good. And I promise to never keep a pup again    Tightlines!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I think I'm beginning to understand now, but now I am really troubled. For years I've been putting out a humming bird feeder during the summer, but now I realize I've been upsetting the delicate balance of nature.  

CFT


----------

